# Senior Session #2



## crimbfighter (Aug 3, 2016)

I finally got through the second session from this weekend. This young lady was quite a bit more shy and it took a while before she opened up. I also didn't realize she had a hair band on her wrist for most of the shoot, and I didn't catch that her bra strap was showing a lot.. Made for quite a bit more time consuming edits.. I did play with a little skin smoothing in a couple from this set. I also reused a couple of the same shoot locations as the first shoot, and they go to the same school, so hopefully they don't compare notes... Here are my favorites and a link to the full set. As alwyas, C&C welcome!

https://www.flickr.com/gp/54751692@N08/875W88

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 3, 2016)

I like! There's a few I'd probably crop slightly different, a little less leg, tighter up top but that's purely subjective. Love the color depth with the pastel and deep blue of the jeans. Beautiful light.I am sure she's very happy.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 3, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> I like! There's a few I'd probably crop slightly different, a little less leg, tighter up top but that's purely subjective. Love the color depth with the pastel and deep blue of the jeans. Beautiful light.I am sure she's very happy.


Thanks! That means a lot as I tend to admire those same qualities in your photos! I always welcome hearing ideas on how I can do things differently. I actually just delivered the images tonight, so I haven't heard back yet from the family..


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice set, agree with Trev's comments.  One thought:  Be careful with shooting angles such as you've used in #5; remember the parts of the body that are closer will appear larger; in this case her thigh is about twice the size of her head.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice set, agree with Trev's comments.  One thought:  Be careful with shooting angles such as you've used in #5; remember the parts of the body that are closer will appear larger; in this case her thigh is about twice the size of her head.


Thanks for the suggestion! I was trying to incorporate the angles of the stairs and wasn't thinking too much about the perspective at the time.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set, agree with Trev's comments.  One thought:  Be careful with shooting angles such as you've used in #5; remember the parts of the body that are closer will appear larger; in this case her thigh is about twice the size of her head.
> ...


I got that; for future reference, what you can do is have her 'skootch' her butt toward the wall (away from the camera) and lean slightly toward the camera; this will help to even out the sizes of everything.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


That's a great idea, thanks!


----------

